# 64 oz pepsi?



## judu (Aug 26, 2009)

i found this bottle in the mountains and i believe it to be from 1974...i may be wrong about that. its a 64 oz glass pepsi bottle and i cant find any info on it what so ever...im not really into acl bottles so i was thinking of maybe ebaying it...anyone know if these hold any value at all?...ive never saw one before and also am having trouble with any research...thanks, dan


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 26, 2009)

Dan, those bottles were notorious for blowing up, well actually they would explode if ya dropped one sending shards of glass flying. When I was a teenager way back in the early 70s I knew several people to get severely cut by these things. These incidents usually happened in the stores. I think that's why they did away w/ them. That's about all I can tell ya.


----------



## judu (Aug 26, 2009)

haha. thanks for the info pat.thats very interesting. i found myself a pepsi bomb...ill make sure im careful with it then.....you have a few bottles on the way.....


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 27, 2009)

hey dan,  i've got one similar in size mine is 67.8 oz and is labeled two liters. they both have about the same value. not that rare i believe. this may bother a few people but i drilled a hole in the bottom of mine and made a lamp [8|]


----------



## wonkapete (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep, I have one too.  Not a terribly common bottle, but not rare.  About $15.


----------



## wonkapete (Aug 27, 2009)

To elaborate on what OsiaBoyce said, that's why bottlers went to these 'plastic coated' bottles.  That way, the glass would be contained in the plastic covering if one was dropped.


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 27, 2009)

i'd like to add one like it to my collection....


----------

